# Conspiracy theory? You decide



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You decide.....

Article

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/gop-demands-michigan-vote-count-checks-after-machine-glitch-flips-county-to-trump


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Should be easy to verify. In GA, once you cast your ballot, the system prints out a ballot card. The voter checks this card and inserts into a scanner/copier looking machine, which tabulates the ballot. Should be easy to do a manual recount.

As far as a conspiracy theory? Surely the party that put forth a Russian collusion hoax against Trump wouldn't go as far as to monkey with the voting software would they?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone else was saying the dominion software company is owned by a very wealthy spouse of a democrat congressman, but I haven't been able to verify.

If the voting machine made a 6000 vote error in a small county that only had 18,000 total votes, we could be talking about some BIG changes in vote totals. 
Republicans and conservatives now calling for recounts in AZ.

Note that Dominion software also used in AZ, PA, GA, WI and most all other states.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

As a software developer for many years, I ALWAYS wrote a backdoor into systems I sold. Came in handy when a customer reneged on their contract.

It is SOOO easy to bury a few lines of nefarious code in a system, especially with current programming techniques.

I DO NOT trust any software--even the stuff I develop because somebody could easily hi-jack it.

Our elections are simply too valuable to be trusted to computers.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The fact that the liberal news media has now declared him the winner really makes you wonder if our votes REALLY count, or this is just a big SCAM?

Remember when Romney ran in '12? He lost pretty bad, but there were districts in Philly, where he didn't get ONE vote. Over the week following the election, people who lived in those districts called into talk radio shows and proved they voted in those very districts.

I think the vote counters just threw away their republican ballots. 

Philadelphia- the birthplace of democracy and now where democracy died.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/08/politics/donald-trump-campaign-messaging-election-problems/index.html


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/08/politics/donald-trump-campaign-messaging-election-problems/index.html


Now there's a trusted source for news, CNN
Someone texted the Facebook posting to me, I have no idea if these can be falsified, but if it's true, it would be evidence of ballot tampering on a larger scale


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Steven Crowder did a bit on "dead people voting". I think most of them would have been 100+ years old. Voting rolls never getting purged. And yes, I realize Crowder is a political commentator (just like the mainstream news LOL )


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Personally, I'm giving 1000-1 odds that there was substantial cheating going on to anyone who wants. Only condition is that you have to prove that there wasn't any cheating.

Any takers?

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Personally, I'm giving 1000-1 odds that there was substantial cheating going on to anyone who wants. Only condition is that you have to prove that there wasn't any cheating.
> 
> Any takers?
> 
> Ralph


 Today, 2 of the most highly regarded attorneys in the country weighed in for the Trump campaign. Lin Wood and Sydney Powell have claimed evidence of fraud in substantial numbers.

Also, Justice Sam Alito has stepped in and requested all ballots counted in PA after 11/3 must be set aside.

Im not saying Trump will win, but the more they keep digging, the more they keep finding.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> Steven Crowder did a bit on "dead people voting". I think most of them would have been 100+ years old. Voting rolls never getting purged. And yes, I realize Crowder is a political commentator (just like the mainstream news LOL )


In Indiana I believe if you haven't voted for four years you have to re-register. Purges the dead people and those who left the state eventually.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> As a software developer for many years, I ALWAYS wrote a backdoor into systems I sold. Came in handy when a customer reneged on their contract.
> 
> It is SOOO easy to bury a few lines of nefarious code in a system, especially with current programming techniques.
> 
> ...


Indiana a ID is required, then in my county at least its a paper ballot tabulated by a scanner but the ballots are saved. Strictly electronic voting seems prone to tampering as no original record of the ballot remains.

Have my Indiana Real ID for awhile now, wasn't that big a deal to get, neither was lifetime concealed carry permit, those that claim it's too hard for some to get a picture ID are completely full of shit. When we met my wife didn't drive, the state of Indiana GAVE her a picture ID.

Getting either the Real ID or carry permit wasn't near as time consuming as getting the card to buy 134A.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> In Indiana I believe if you haven't voted for four years you have to re-register. Purges the dead people and those who left the state eventually.


That is what I thought too. BUT, my mom hadn't voted since I was 20 years old and she voted this year, still on the rolls and I just turned 48! Also, I quit voting in Jefferson township, Sullivan county when I was 22 because I moved across the county line to Widner township, Knox county and voted there for the next 18 years until my wife and I built a house on the home farm. When I went back to vote in Jeff township, I was still on the rolls.!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

There is only one reason not to require a photo ID for voting--There's cheating going on.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> There is only one reason not to require a photo ID for voting--There's cheating going on.
> 
> Ralph


100% correct.

This is Bill Barr's chance to be a hero and a savior of our republic. 
If he doesn't step in and investigate thoroughly, using all the technology and forensics available, we are just a better-looking banana republic
It will be one party rule from here to the end. Republicans won't be able to win an election even with 100 million votes.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Since GA is one of the "swing states" that are in play to decide the election, I decided to look at the numbers. You can go to the GA Secretary of State website and download the election results on a spreadsheet.

Background:

In GA, one has to present a government issued ID in order to vote. You go to the voting machine and mark your choices. The machine prints out a paper ballot. The voter takes the paper ballot to a printer/scanner looking machine and inserts his ballot. The paper copy can be used in an audit/investigation. As a result, I think there is a low probability of fraud with the "in-person" ballots.

Absentee (mail in) ballots are more problematic. If you voted via absentee in the previous election, you will automatically receive an application for absentee in the next election. You still have to apply to receive the absentee ballot.

In reviewing the spreadsheet, I observed the following:


The number of absentee ballots cast for Biden were almost twice that of Trump. Biden 849,375 / Trump 451,164
The percentage of absentee ballots likewise were skewed heavily democratic. Biden 34.40% / Trump 18.36%
There were 15 counties out of 159 in which the democratic percentage of absentee ballots were greater than 40%

Could be nothing, but when I see results that always go in favor of one party over the other, I get suspicious.

However, the bottom line is that currently, Biden leads Trump by 12,000 votes. The Libertarian candidate received 62,000 votes. Since most Libertarians tend to lean toward the conservative side, it is a safe assumption that the Libertarian and/or "protest" vote cost Trump GA.

In the 2016 Governors race, there was an article about people "harvesting" absentee ballots. I tried to find the article again, but to no avail.

Bottom line, GA has had a Republican Secretary of State for some time now. The SOS needs to get his s**t together and figure out what is going on with these absentee ballots. Of course, any attempt to clean up the voter rolls is met with the Pavlovian cry of "racism".


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Absentee or early voting has always worried me. Don't do it if at all possible.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Absentee or early voting has always worried me. Don't do it if at all possible.


Too late now. We are swerving into a liberal controlled presidency and a socialist AOC and "the squad" congress.

The biggest weakness of republicans and conservatives is they are always playing defense. We are always reacting to their cheating and burdensome regulations instead of eliminating cheating and regulations. 
Trump was our chance to finally stomp these liberal clowns out of existence. We had 3+ years to get ready for this day and we blew it. We were too naive to expect honesty and transparency. We were busy going to rallies while they were plotting the take down of middle America, again.

The liberals cunningly used the news media, suppression polls, billionaire tech company money, Hollywood and finally cheating at the voting polls to get rid of Trump.

We didn't get it done and it may have been our last chance.

Everyone knows the voting system is rigged and deeply corrupt. With them in charge there's little "hope and change" left for a conservative America.

Even if we do by some miracle get back to the presidency despite having to need 10 million more votes than the socialist candidate, we will once again be fat & complacent and naively rely on honesty and transparency.
4 years after we win, we will end-up again in Philly, Atlanta and Detroit, with dishonest people throwing away republican votes again and once again, we will be wringing our hands wondering "what happened???"

History just keeps repeating itself because we never learn from our mistakes. Now it's different. These aren't your fathers democrats. These are proud liberals and socialists. They want your churches closed. They want your guns. They want you to shut your mouth and get to work so they can tax your bank account out of existence and redistribute your money to people who aren't citizens to increase their voting base.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

One more observation to the GA election data above:

There were 57,837 voters who cast an absentee ballot for Biden, but not for the democratic senator.

Contrast to Trump, where the variance was only 7000 votes, with the senator tally exceed Trump's tally. 458k to 451k

Even when you look at all three candidates (Rep, Dem, Libertarian), there are nearly 38,000 absentee ballots that didn't cast a vote in the Senate race.

Could be nothing - could also be an indicator of ballot stuffing, where someone takes an absentee ballot form, marks Biden, and stuffs it in the box.

Before I retired from my day job, I spent 22+ years as a CPA / Auditor and was a Certified Fraud Examiner. Let's just say the numbers make you scratch your head and go "hmmmm".


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Did you get a ballot in the mail? I didn’t.....


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Did you get a ballot in the mail? I didn't.....


No, wife and I voted early in-person.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Did you get a ballot in the mail? I didn't.....


Had a guy in Detroit get ballot a littlie late, because the dang snail mail so slow it arrive a few years after he died (or he turn something like 118 years old, if he's still alive this year).  But he was a good citizen and returned the completed absentee ballot. 

Oh, wait, they threw his ballot out, being he died in 1984, according to the Secretary of State.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> No, wife and I voted early in-person.


My wife voted early, I didn't.....neither one of us received one. Course we didn't receive any "stimulus checks" either so perhaps that was only for those that received it? Idk.....baffling


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

President Trump makes bold claim


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lt General Thomas McInerney weighs in on Hammer Scorecard

Must see!!!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjF0-Xk1P_sAhXGTd8KHdHFC8YQFjADegQIAhAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dr6pxBcVIKCw&usg=AOvVaw0NzhgWqcRFOkGXBw3V5gao


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> In GA, one has to present a government issued ID in order to vote. You go to the voting machine and mark your choices. The machine prints out a paper ballot. The voter takes the paper ballot to a printer/scanner looking machine and inserts his ballot. The paper copy can be used in an audit/investigation. As a result, I think there is a low probability of fraud with the "in-person" ballots.


The county next to me "found" 2600 ballots that were not included in the election results when they did the recount.

Floyd County went heavily for Trump - 27,120 to Biden's 10,972. The 2600 found ballots follow that same trend 1643 Trump / 865 Biden.

Doesn't appear to be fraud, but incompetence coupled with a failure of the process. ANYTIME you do a data transfer, you should always compare to a control value to ensure completeness of the underlying data.

https://www.northwestgeorgianews.com/rome/news/bigstory/state-elections-investigator-heading-to-floyd-county-tuesday-just-over-2-500-additional-early-votes/article_c1365ce2-2818-11eb-8656-6b7f49a93a04.html

Per the article:

"Hancock said elections officials are working with Dominion Voting Systems to determine where the breakdown occurred. They're waiting for the company to find out who was logged into the computer at the time. "It was either their rep or our rep. And when we find out who was responsible, we will take action," he said."

Another gap in the process. What the hell is a Dominion Rep doing logged into the system and why do you have to go back to the company to find out who? You don't have the capability to run those types of reports without having to go back to the vendor?!?!?!?!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> The county next to me "found" 2600 ballots that were not included in the election results when they did the recount.
> 
> Floyd County went heavily for Trump - 27,120 to Biden's 10,972. The 2600 found ballots follow that same trend 1643 Trump / 865 Biden.
> 
> ...


it is against the law to open up, tamper with or adjust any voting machine prior to or during an election without re-certification of the voting machines accuracy.

it has been shown time after time that nationally, the voting machines were "adjusted" and actually able to be easily opened up via internet link before and during the election.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

A second GA county was found to have "failed to upload" a memory card during the election. Are you f*****g kidding me? This process should read like a NASA space launch. You have a step-by-step procedure, you have one person conducting the step, you have two or more verifying each step was completed. You initial and time stamp each step. You have control totals to verify completeness of data transfer.

Fayette County "found" that 2755 votes were not recorded. Trump 1577 / Biden 1128 with the remainder going to the Libertarian candidate. Those percentage are Trump 57.2% / Biden 40.9%, which is slightly higher than the previously reported county results of Trump 52.53% / Biden 46.12%.

Fayette County is southwest of Atlanta. A lot of the pilots who fly out of Atlanta Hartsfield airport settled in this area back in the 70's and 80's. Lots of golf communities and heavily Republican.

https://www.newsmax.com/us/election-2020-georgia/2020/11/17/id/997500/?ns_mail_uid=7ab8142c-d52a-4cc8-b83e-993939c65c70&ns_mail_job=DM165403_11182020&s=acs&dkt_nbr=010104bm3sml&fbclid=IwAR2ylOkRNnIllpWl48nCJ68hjBjmvP2x4chATysRkiT1IctAgFMY6p12wto


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> A second GA county was found to have "failed to upload" a memory card during the election. Are you f*****g kidding me? This process should read like a NASA space launch. You have a step-by-step procedure, you have one person conducting the step, you have two or more verifying each step was completed. You initial and time stamp each step. You have control totals to verify completeness of data transfer.
> 
> Fayette County "found" that 2755 votes were not recorded. Trump 1577 / Biden 1128 with the remainder going to the Libertarian candidate. Those percentage are Trump 57.2% / Biden 40.9%, which is slightly higher than the previously reported county results of Trump 52.53% / Biden 46.12%.
> 
> ...


Now there's a 3rd county!
Georgia elections are as corrupt as PA elections!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Now there's a 3rd county!
> Georgia elections are as corrupt as PA elections!


They're both rank amateurs compared to Illinois. 75% voted for Trump; Biden gets the popular vote.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man this Dominion, Smartmatic software election stealing system they used is really impressive.

While I was working to give my kids' liberal universities my money to create new communists, the dems were openly burning our cities down and covertly stealing a presidential election.

GENIUS


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The corruption is widespread but they were smart to concentrate their efforts in the key “swing” states....ie. States that were easily corruptable. Idk why they choose Georgia particularly, they kept saying before the election that Georgia would be close, I didn’t see it, just like I’m sure the other states didn’t see it...contrary, all we saw was enthusiasm like never before behind a president. That, combined with all of the irregularities just really doesn’t pass the smell test. I feel more and more will come out....it got me thinking, everyone should check (if possible) to see how their “votes” were recorded....ya know, how the hell did they find those votes that were being blamed on the computer program? How did they know who these people voted for? Brings up several questions, most notably, who the hell did I “vote” for?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sidney Powell saying Tump won easily. Evidence pouring in like a firehouse.

Lin Wood thinks Trump may have won 80 million votes and 400 electoral votes.

These are 2 of the most highly regarded attorneys in the world. They wouldn't make these claims as part of a circus act. These are serious people.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Steven Crowder did a bit on ballot "irregularities" in Detroit. Interesting, to say the least....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Why are our votes being counted in Germany?

I read today that 47% of the American people believe the Democrats are trying to steal the election.

With so much questionable news, I believe there is something major going on.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just follow Sidney Powell. She is on the case and she is an American Patriot. 
She will give these old communist, racist democrats an ass whuppin they deserve.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

GA surveillance evidence. Poll supervisors tell everyone to go home at about 10pm. Four workers stay behind and pull out suitcases of ballots from underneath table and work late into the night counting them.

Georgia State Farm Arena Footage Shows Poll Workers Pulling Out Suitcases With Ballots | Freedom Poll (thefreedompoll.com)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> GA surveillance evidence. Poll supervisors tell everyone to go home at about 10pm. Four workers stay behind and pull out suitcases of ballots from underneath table and work late into the night counting them.
> 
> Georgia State Farm Arena Footage Shows Poll Workers Pulling Out Suitcases With Ballots | Freedom Poll (thefreedompoll.com)


What did Trump lose GA by? 10,000 votes? That's such a small amount.

We're in crazy town now and GA gubmit sits on their hands! 
Meanwhile 1/2 of America prepares to call each other "comrade" :huh:


----------

